# and then there's Maude



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

My tribut to Bea Arthur

Lady Godiva was a freedom rider
She didn't care if the whole world looked.
Joan of Arc, with the Lord to guide her
She was a sister who really cooked.


Isadora was the first bra burner
Ain't ya glad she showed up. (Oh yeah)
And when the country was falling apart
Betsy Ross got it all sewed up.


And then there's Maude.
And then there's Maude.
And then there's Maude.
And then there's Maude.
And then there's Maude.
And then there's Maude.
And then there's


That uncompromisin', enterprisin', anything but tranquilizing,
Right on Maude.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sick! Looks like an awesome trip. Is that a new splitty I see under your feet? Schweet!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

What does some old bag's bare bosom have to do with your trip report?


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

ha,,,

Maude was a television show from the 70's.Since I was raised by tv, I was pretty much suckled by that bussom. Also, she passed away last spring and I had intended to do this then, but access and low snow denied it. 


Gary,

That's Kyle's BC. I don't have a board, and am holding out for the solution. Or at least to find out how much$$$? 

Sorry I didn;t write a real report.

The line is on the north face of mt maude in the washington entiats. At just over 9,200', it's one of the ten highest non volcanic peaks in the state. The never overstating Fred Becky lists it as 40-50 degrees for 2,000'+. First skied by Ben Manfredi in the mid 2000's, and not a whole lot since then. Not sure if it has ever seen a snowboard. 

I've been fortunate to ride a lot of really cool lines this winter, but I think this one has me the most stoked so far.


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

blue dots up, red line down.

I took this photo five days prior. i didn;t go fall line at the bottum due to stuff you can;t see in the photo.


----------

